# Another (pics added)



## Relle (Jan 13, 2013)

Cut pics coming later - this is Himalayan Bamboo scented. Faux funnel pour. Green, Yellow, Purple.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 13, 2013)

Pretty. I like the progression from mostly blue over to mostly yellow. How many pounds?


----------



## lsg (Jan 13, 2013)

Very pretty. I can't wait to see a picture of a bar or two after it is cut.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful! I love blues in soap and the swirl looks like it will be fabulous.


----------



## Relle (Jan 13, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Pretty. I like the progression from mostly blue over to mostly yellow. How many pounds?


 
1kg.


----------



## Relle (Jan 13, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Beautiful! I love blues in soap and the swirl looks like it will be fabulous.


 
The blue is purple and it looks purple now, I don't gel.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow that is just so pretty!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 13, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> The blue is purple and it looks purple now, I don't gel.



Okay! I love purple, too. 

It looked blue on my monitor.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 13, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> The blue is purple and it looks purple now, I don't gel.



How do you control your gelling? It's my understanding temperature causes gelling. Do you refrigerate?


----------



## memphishiker (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Relle (Jan 14, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> How do you control your gelling? It's my understanding temperature causes gelling. Do you refrigerate?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, I refrigerate, to stop my soap gelling, I put it in the frig overnight or about 8 hrs or so, take it out and let sit to harden and decide when it needs cutting. I don't like the translucent look, I prefer them to look creamy.


----------



## Relle (Jan 14, 2013)

Hazel said:


> Okay! I love purple, too.
> 
> It looked blue on my monitor.


 
It looks blue on mine to, so just think purple.


----------



## Relle (Jan 14, 2013)

Cut pics -


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 14, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> melstan775 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you control your gelling? It's my understanding temperature causes gelling. Do you refrigerate?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Relle (Jan 14, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I like creamy too.  How do you make creamy? No gelling?
> ...


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay. Either way, it's pretty. Do you put your soaps in the same fridge where your food is? Is that even safe, does lye dissipate?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 14, 2013)

Those are gorgeous!!! Lol, I have swirl envy now! 8)


----------



## lsg (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, those are great colors and swirls.


----------



## Trxflyer (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## maiseycat (Jan 14, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Relle (Jan 14, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Okay. Either way, it's pretty. Do you put your soaps in the same fridge where your food is? Is that even safe, does lye dissipate?


 
I have a separate frig that I'm not using for food at the moment, so that issue doesn't arise. The lye leeches out and dissipates during the curing time allotted.


----------



## Genny (Jan 14, 2013)

Beautiful Relle!

I put my soaps in our regular kitchen fridge & have never had any problems.  Well except the one time that my husband thought I made fudge, but it was soap.  But other than that, no problems


----------



## memphishiker (Jan 14, 2013)

swirl envy very nice


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 14, 2013)

I've put my soap in the regular fridge with no adverse effects on the food... (or me) i know its not ideal but i dont have any other choice lol!


----------



## Relle (Jan 15, 2013)

Genny said:


> Beautiful Relle!
> 
> I put my soaps in our regular kitchen fridge & have never had any problems.  Well except the one time that my husband thought I made fudge, but it was soap.  But other than that, no problems


 
Thanks, I had some ash issues but fixed that up and I'm happy how they turned out, first time I've tried this.

I hope he didn't try to eat it Genny. I use to make bunny biscuits and dh would come in while they were in the oven and ask whats for afternoon tea. I told him he could eat them if he wanted :shifty:. Now he asks before he eats :lolno:


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 15, 2013)

very, very pretty


----------



## Kitty Karlina (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow! You're very talented  

Kitty x


----------

